# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  ¿Teneis un Xperia X10/Mini/Pro? T.T

## Mossy

Bueno, aunque no sea específicamente ese, supongo que alguno sabrá alguna solución (o eso espero!)
Vereis, yo tengo el X10 Mini Pro, y desde hace un par de dias se me consume rápido la batería. Al principio en 2 h se acabó, ahora tarda algo mas, pero igual un 10 por ciento en unos minutos, cuando antes ni en 3h se me consumía así O_o (sin utilizarlo, digo, en ambos casos). Ahora lo puse a cargar, y en 1h y algo que lleva cargando sólo cargó un 2 por ciento.

Batería viciada? Sí, yo también lo pensé. Pero en el libro del teléfono dice que no me tengo que preocupar, que lo puedo dejar cargando el tiempo que quiera (deben de ser nuevas o algo).

No sé qué le pasa, supongo que lo llevaré a una tienda, pero antes quería saber si alguno de vosotros sabe la solución o el problema. 
Gracias, un saludo!

----------


## Ravenous

Las células estarán rotas. No tiene solución. Batería nueva.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk

----------


## b12jose

mmmm, realmente prodría ser que tengas algún proceso en segundo plano chupando muuuucha batería ... aunque lamentablemente creo que ravenous tendrá razón, puedes probar a instalar algún gestor de tareas y ver que te esta consumiendo tanta batería.

Espero que tengas suerte. Un saludo

----------


## Coloclom

Según lo leí pensé igual que Jose, aunque esos tiempos de los que hablas, uff,... por muchas aplicaciones que tengas abiertas no podrían consumir tanta energía.

Así que seguramente Ravenous tiene razón, pero antes de tirar la bateria y comprarte otra, comprueba que no sea el cargador. Seguramente tu móvil trae un cable para conectar mediante USB y a la vez cargue la bateria. Prueba a hacerlo, porque a mi pasó algo parecido y ahora tengo que cargar siempre mi móvil con el cable del ordenador.

----------


## Mossy

Claro, es que precisamente siempre lo cargo en el ordenador jaja de todas formas, voy a probar lo del gestor de aplicaciones, porque un tiempo para atrás también se me consumía muy rápido y era por eso...
Ya os diré cuando pruebe.

----------


## Mossy

Pues con el gestor he cerrado varias cosas, con eso, al menos por ahora, parece que se ha solucionado  :Smile1:  aunque no entiendo por qué cargaba lento... pero bueno, de momento parece que va bien.
Muchas gracias!

----------


## b12jose

Hombre puede cargar lento por lo mismo que baja la batería tan rápido, imagínate que intentas llenar una bañera con un corrito pequeño de agua, mientras tienes un desagüe grande ... tardarás más que si no se perdiera agua, la batería es exactamente lo mismo.  Además con el cable USB en el ordenador se tarda más en cargar...  No obstante estamos hablando de una descarga super rápida, lo más seguro es que tengas algún programa chungo en el terminal. Yo probaría a hacerle un wipe al teléfono.

----------


## Mossy

Qué es un wipe? O.o

----------


## b12jose

Pues hacer un wipe sería como formatear el teléfono, restaurarlo y ponerlo en valores de fábrica por así decirlo, hay varias formas de hacerlo, desde el recovery del propio teléfono o dependiendo de la versión se puede wipear desde el propio menú de ajustes. ¿Qué versión de Android tienes? 

Ten en cuenta que como todo buen formateo perderás todos los datos del teléfono, tanto apliaciones, mensajes, contactos (supongo que estos los tendrás sincronizados con tu cuenta gmail), etc... Si ahora mismo te va bien, déjalo si no quieres meterte en rollos de estos pero si te vuelve a dar algún problema creo que es lo mejor que podrías hacer para descartar que problema sea hardware.

Saludos

----------


## Mossy

Hmm, ya sé. Pero eso ya lo hice 3 veces o así, aunque siempre restaurando la copia de seguridad (tendrá eso algo que ver?)
Tengo la versión 2.1

----------


## b12jose

mmmm, realmente puede ser que este tirando de la copia de seguridad y algo no se esté "purificando" bien, si vuelves a wipear hazlo desde el recovery o poniéndole la rom original (si no la tienes).

----------


## Mossy

hmm.. no me estoy enterando mucho xD no tengo mucho lenguaje de móvil..
a que te refieres que wipee desde el recovery?
y lo de la rom original.. hmm.. eso no sé muy bien lo que es, tengo una idea, peero..

----------


## b12jose

Fallo mio. si no conoces el recovery y demás seguro que tienes la ROM original. 

Recovery, es un modo de recuperación que puede ser instalado independientemente en nuestros dispositivos y puede ser usado para la administración de los mismos, todos los terminales android tienen un recovery por defecto, pero este se puede cambiar, por ejemplo para el mio (Nexus One) se entra en el recovery pulsando encendido y volumen abajo. Una vez que entras en el recovery tienes un modo wipe. Como siempre que entras en los caminos de recovery y demás existe la posibilidad que si tocas donde no debes te quedes con un pisa papeles, así que creo que no deberías entrar en esos mundos si no quieres tener que leer mucho y pasar algunos momentos de nervios:P

Te dejo un foro donde puedes encontrar información sobre tu terminal y con suerte si a alguien le ha pasado algo parecido con un terminal como el tuyo puedas encontrar alguna solución satisfactoria: Xperia X10 Mini - HTCMania: la mayor comunidad hispana sobre HTC y otros smartphones

Si de momento el móvil va bien, no gasta batería y carga bien. Yo lo dejaría como está. 

Saludos

----------


## Mossy

Ah, ya entiendo. Me explicó algo un amigo, pero bueno, muy así por encima. 
Bueno, pues gracias por el foro  :Smile1: 
A ver si hay suerte y no sigue pasando...
Saludos!

----------


## Rodrigo De Guzman

Hola! oye como puedo borrarle todo al Xperia mini pro?? pero no utilizando el PC companion, osea hay alguna otra forma de borrarle el android y despues volverselo a poner? tengo actualmente la version 2.1 actualizada, pero el market me dio problemas, no me deja descargar nada ya intente de todo, pero no funciona, por eso quiero saber si se puede formatear el telefono utilizando otro programa que no sea el companion. te lo agradezco!

----------


## Mossy

No te funciona si restauras todo en el Companion dices?

----------


## Rodrigo De Guzman

pues utilicé el companion y el Android Market sigue exáctamente igual sin descargar absolutamente nada! me siento desesperado...

----------


## b12jose

Supongo que habrás intentado restaurar los valores iniciales de fábrica, no?

Ajustes > Almacenamiento > Rest. datos de fábrica.

----------

